# Hi, My first post!



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone from Burlington or the surrounding area like hamilton or oakville? Would like to talk to someone or some people about where the best place for aquarium equipment and so on...


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

heya, welcome to the boards. not from out thataways myself but there's plenty of swell board member from the area. enjoy your stay!


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am from burlington.


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Sunstar! So I got this 30 gallon tank.. 33 ish... i'm looking to purchase one of them all glass lids probably gonna order one from online but i also am looking for the right lighting system to give me enough light for live plants. I was wondering if you knew of any local stores that may have good deals or cheaper prices on lighting equipment.

I heard you could make your own lighting system from rona or something like that... and litemor or something?


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi Breeze welcome to the forum Check out the DIY sections theres some lights in there


----------



## breeze905 (Feb 1, 2009)

yeah i been looking in the diy section and i wonder if i can make my own t5ho? Any comments or ideas on that? If not... what should i do? I would like to get about 2wpg in my tank... and i'm just not figuring out the best way of doing it. If anyone has any suggestions or comments i would love to hear them.


----------

